# Does your dog have a security blanket/object?



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just wanted to see how many of your dogs have a special blanket, toy, etc. that is their security blanket. My dog Cheyenne has my one sweat jacket. It has now become hers, and any time she is tired or upset..she goes and finds it and lays down on it. She drags it around from room to room, even drags it upstairs!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep. Tanner has a kong genius that he chews on all the time. It's like a stress ball for him - when he gets anxious or bored he just squeezes it. I can't believe that thing has survived this long! I'm SO glad it doesn't have a squeaker!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero has a special toy it's a football on a rope carries it anywhere and everywhere! He also sleeps with it, And goes searching for it if iv'e taken it away for washing or reparing it!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes Stella has a blue stuffed doggie that she sleeps with every night, the doggie is the first thing in her mouth in the morning as she is so excited I think she needs something in her mouth! The doggie comes upstairs with her and when anyone comes over its the forst thing in her mouth when she is saying hello, so cute!!! Although I have had to remove it out of the line of fire a few mornings when doggie comes outside with us for a pee, Stella drops it and then proceeds to pee close or on top of it. Truly cute. She also has a favorite sheep if blue doggie is not around, we have stashed a couple of new sheep away in a cupboard when the inevitable happens and one gets destroyed!!:wub: Love this puppy so much!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got a border collie, who not only has a favorite blanket... he sucks on it.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

<---------Zebra. That is all.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jager has his blankie....it goes absolutely everwhere (inside the house that is) with him.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

My GSD mix, Dixie has her "Chance" Petsmart Charities dog that she was actually given her first trip to Petsmart(someone had paid for it, but didn't want the toy so an employee gave it to Dixie), she carries him around EVERYWHERE with her. 










My other 2 dogs don't have comfort items.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No but when working on my dogs reactivity, I tried with all my might to get him to hold onto a ball or tug while walking, thinking that if he had something in his mouth he would feel a little more secure (less barking that way as well) but his toy drive just isn't there enough for that.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Davey Benson said:


> I've got a border collie, who not only has a favorite blanket... he sucks on it.


That is sooooo cute! Yes, Cheyenne will suck and kneed the sweat jacket. It is just too sweet!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chowgal said:


> My GSD mix, Dixie has her "Chance" Petsmart Charities dog that she was actually given her first trip to Petsmart(someone had paid for it, but didn't want the toy so an employee gave it to Dixie), she carries him around EVERYWHERE with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awww....that is so cute!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lmilr said:


> Jager has his blankie....it goes absolutely everwhere (inside the house that is) with him.


Awwww! I wish mine had a blankie instead of a sweat jacket! I have to see if I can get a picture of her with it!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

jprice103 said:


> That is sooooo cute! Yes, Cheyenne will suck and kneed the sweat jacket. It is just too sweet!


Rex used to do that to the lambs wool dog toys. He had a couple that he loved and he never chewed, just kneaded and sucked on them. He'd fall asleep with one still in his mouth.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuzzy Bun…. sleeps with Bun every night….!!!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

He had a blue blankie that finally bite the dust,and I mean I just tossed it too. so now he has an old body pillow of mine that seems to be working for him.


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

My dog loves my socks. She steals them, carries them around. Sometimes she will just grab a sock of mine and cuddle with it. Probably just because it smells like me.


----------



## Samaralv (Feb 19, 2015)

My rottie tyson has a zebra toy he is just over 2 years old. He brings it everywhere even when he got fixed he had it with him. He is gentle with it, will not rip or tare "he's 100lb" also brings to bed and licks his toy before goin to sleep. Looks for it and waits at laundry room tell cleaned if needed. 
He has many toys he will carry around but this one is his everything. Is this an obsessive behaviore I should keep an eye on? Hes not aggressive, I can take the toy away. Family and friends too, he actually shares it bringing it to everyone. Any in puts ?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler has had his pillow since he's been 4 months old. He's 8 now. He always has it in his mouth. He sucks on it for comfort. It has been recovered a zillion times.

As soon as we come home from work he immediately finds it and starts sucking on it.

It's a little embarrassing when he has it in the front yard. The neighbors have commented to the tune of: "Hey! Big A** shepherd and he carries around a pillow???" and "Mighty fearsome looking watchdog you got there."

I just consider the source and blow them off.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, his name is Linus so he really should have a security blanket.

And so he does. I suppose it should be blue. We call it his "fleecey". He sucks on his fleecy when he is stressed. It's really cute.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jprice103 said:


> I just wanted to see how many of your dogs have a special blanket, toy, etc. that is their security blanket.


Yeah. It's Me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

For Keefer it's me. For Halo, it's an Orbee ball. She'll lay on the floor and *squish squish squish* one for hours with her eyes half closed. We call it her binky.


----------



## vette412 (Dec 4, 2014)

Bullet never puts the lion down


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther was like this with a stuffed walrus for about a month but I think he's over it now. Guess it's back to being me lol


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

With Newlie, the thing he has in his mouth 99% of the time is a ball. His favorite ball is the white chuckit ball, he doesn't really care for the other colors. (The white ball is smooth, the other colors are textured.) He mouths and mouths and mouths the ball, it looks like his jaws would hurt after a while. He also is partial to squeeky toys. He does goes on licking sprees with me, usually at night. He will start licking my arm and keep on till he gets tired or I move it because his tongue starts to feel like sandpaper.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear has had a stuffed dog ( which we named Rufus) since he was a little puppy. Here's one of my favorite photos of Bear with Rufus








He still loves Rufus, I can't tell you how many times I've had to sew him up!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Captain has the wubba toy. I call it his furbie. He squishes it in his mouth all the time for no apparent reason. We were out for 2 1/2 hours today playing fetch with a frisbee and a chuck it. Captain was so tired when he got home panting like crazy. The first thing he did? Went and got his furbie. Now he is laying in bed with it.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

Our Bella has a stuffed duck that she has had since she was a puppy. She is now almost 4 years old. This is her toy and if out of reach will sit and stare at it. We got her another one but she almost completely ignores it. Other than sewing feet back on the original has held up well because Bella is so careful with it. She regularly uses it as a pillow.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie is very attached to (what is left of) her "ball". 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

igottabecrazy said:


> Indie is very attached to (what is left of) her "ball".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HAHAHAHAH! Love it! This is usually what Newlie's toys look like!


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I try to make them last since they are $12 each... she is obsessed with only the air kong dumbbells. Nothing else will do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't think Chloe has a "security toy" but one of her most favorite toys would have to be her Cuz.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

My Dante has a his 'wubbie' it is a sheep plush that he sleeps with.

My Asher has been walking off with my socks- not chewing on them- just walking off first thing in the morning with the nearest one on the floor.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy had certain stuffed animals. Lucky its the cuz or as it is known in our house Squeak feet.Thunder and Chevy had their blue blanket. Thunde4r curls up in it most every night. 

I love all the pictures of these pups w/ their favorite stuffy,blanket or pillow.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Leo loves his (Ikea) carrot pillow that he had as a bitty pup. He will alligator shake it (is that ok to do with a toy?), lay on it, sleep on it, run to his crate and run with it, try to take it on a walk...etc. I can't believe it has lasted when beds, other stuffed animal and rugs have not  We will say, "get your baby" and he gets it out of his crate. I :wub: this crazy pup. 

Shane loves anything that Leo leaves behind; and Leo let's him have it


----------

